# Quicktime on the iPhone?



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night while surfing the web on my phone I got a message from Safari saying that it couldn't display this movie. I'm pretty sure it was just a quicktime video. Is this normal? Do I have to change my settings? Anyone?


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Make sure you have the latest version of Quicktime
Sometimes even when surfing using Safari if you come across a video that needs the latest version of Quicktime it'll prompt you to upgrade.


*EDIT*
Wooops.... didnt read the entire title, and did not see "on iPhone"
Disregard


----------



## reh (Feb 19, 2008)

A QuickTime .mov file is just a container. What matters is the codec being used.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Ya unfortunately,most porn sites use avi or wmv formats... there are some porn sites that have mp4s so that should work on the iphone..do a google...


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ummm, I never said I was surfing porn..............


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Peaker44 said:


> Ummm, I never said I was surfing porn..............


Neither do the people who proclaim the AppleTV _needs_ DivX support.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Peaker44 said:


> Ummm, I never said I was surfing porn..............


You didn't have to.


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn..........


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

It's alright man..we all need to let off some steam, and what better way


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ran into this problem today. I was using Safari and wanted to view a movie trailer embedded in a web page, but all that happened was a blue box appeared. Can you view movies on your iPhone using anything other than YouTube or the iPod function?


----------

